# ملكات الجمال لعام 2008_2009



## just member (26 يوليو 2008)

يلا استعدوو.....

لان جمالهم يهبلــــ......

v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v


ملكة الجمال2008










ملكة الجمال 2009










ايه رايكم فيهم
​


----------



## just member (26 يوليو 2008)

*ههههههههههههه*
*يارب ما أكون اذيت مشاعر حد*
*بس خلونا نضحك شوية*​


----------



## مسيحي و أفتخر (26 يوليو 2008)

توبة الك يارب هون منتدى دين أرجو من المشرفين مسح الصور فورا


----------



## just member (26 يوليو 2008)

مسيحي و أفتخر قال:


> توبة الك يارب هون منتدى دين أرجو من المشرفين مسح الصور فورا



*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس*
*بعد اذن السادة المشرفين *
*انا منزل ها الموضوع مش للنقد علشان الاخ العزيز دة يقول احنا فى منتدى دينى ومش دينى *
*انا عارف ان منتدى كنيستنا دينى من الدرجة الاولى *
*بس الدين لية اقسامة المخصصة*
*وانا تقريبا ماتعديتش القوانين فى انى احط الموضوع فى قسم دينى*
*والدليل انكم عاملين اقسام للبرمجة والكمبيوتر والمنتدى الترفيهى والصور وغيرة وغيرة *
*لو كان منتدى دينى من وجهة نظر صديقى الغالى اوى يبقى قبل ما تشيلو ها الموضوع احذفوا كل الاقسام دى*
*اسف كلامى رخم شوية *
*بس ياريت صديقى العزيز يعرف ويفهم ان كل حاجة وليها قسمها وانا مخترقتش القوانين ولا شيء *
*ومعتقدش انى لو حبيت اهزر يبقى لازم اقول نكتة دينى او هزار ى هزار دينى واتريق على الدين علشان يبقى احقق حلم صديقى الغالى واوقول ان دة منتدى دينى فقط *
*افهم يا حبيبى ان كل حاجة وليها قسمها المحدد*
*وبعد اذن السادة المشرفين فعلا هزعل كل الزعل لو الموضوع دا اتحذف *
*اتكلمت كتير ويارب اكون قدرت اوصل وجهة نظرى *
*لو الموضوع مش عجبك اوكى قول رأيك بس بلاش كل الانتهاكات دى *
*سلام الرب *​


----------



## missorang2006 (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ملكات الجمال لعام 2008_2009*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 احلى من احلى ملكت جمااااااااال هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## just member (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: ملكات الجمال لعام 2008_2009*



missorang2006 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *احلى من احلى ملكت جمااااااااال هههههههههههههههههه*​


*ايوة كدة *
*الضحكة الحلوة اللى من القلب*
*دى الرودود اللى توقعتها *
*ميرسى اكتير لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة*
*نورت اخى العزيز*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## وردة الكويت (26 يوليو 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوه 
تقبل مروري


----------



## just member (26 يوليو 2008)

وردة الكويت قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوه
> تقبل مروري


*اكيد نورتى بوجودك يا اختنا العزيزة*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*واتمنالك تواصل دايم*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 يوليو 2008)

ايه الجمال دا كله بجد مفيش بعد كدا 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي يا جوجو صور جميله فعلا​


----------



## just member (26 يوليو 2008)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> ايه الجمال دا كله بجد مفيش بعد كدا
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ميرسي يا جوجو صور جميله فعلا​


*هههههههه*
*انا مبسوط انهم عجبوكى يا اختى الجميلة *
*ميرسى لمرورك *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
**​


----------



## *malk (26 يوليو 2008)

*ااية كل دا ياناس*

*شياكة واناقة و الوان ميكب روعةةةةة*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## aHmEd tIto (26 يوليو 2008)

*الحمد لله ان انا مصاحب صندل 
بس بجد مشكوووووووووووووور
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


____0000000000______0000000000_____
__000________000__000________000___
_000___________0000___________000__
000_____________00_____________000_
000____________________________000_
000___________thanks__________000_
_000____________for__________000__
__000_________your__________000___
___000_________work_______000____
_____000__________________000______
_______000______________000________
_________000__________000__________
____________000____000_____________
______________00__00_______________


----------



## just member (26 يوليو 2008)

keky قال:


> *ااية كل دا ياناس*
> 
> *شياكة واناقة و الوان ميكب روعةةةةة*
> 
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


*اى خدمة علشان  ماتقوليش حرمنكم من اى حاجة *
*شكرا لمرورك يا كيكى*
*نورتينى*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (26 يوليو 2008)

ahmed tito قال:


> *الحمد لله ان انا مصاحب صندل *
> *بس بجد مشكوووووووووووووور*
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> ...


*شكرا لمرورك *​


----------



## amjad-ri (26 يوليو 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههه

روعة

يبقى انا كاي اخد وحدة​


----------



## fayse_f (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ملكات الجمال لعام 2008_2009*

جمال جداً والاجمل منها زوقك في الردود الرب يباركك ويحفظك


----------



## just member (27 يوليو 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> 
> روعة​
> ...


*هههههههههه*
*يا حبيب قلبى الاتنين تحت أمرك *
*بس تاخد رأيى *
*بلاش البقرة خليك مع القردة علشان دى مش مطالبها كتيرة*
*اصل انت مش اول واحد تتقدم*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*نورت واوعى تزعل منى مجرد انى بهزر وانت اكيد عارف*
*وبعدين اذا ماكنتش اهزر معاك يا حبيب قلبى اهزر مع مين *
*مع القردة مثلا ولا البقرة*
*هههههههههه*
*شكرا لمرورك يا ميجو يا غالى نورت بتشريفك الكريم صدقنى *
*ربنا يبارك حضورك*
*اتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## just member (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: ملكات الجمال لعام 2008_2009*



fayse_f قال:


> جمال جداً والاجمل منها زوقك في الردود الرب يباركك ويحفظك


*اشكرك على اكبر مقلب خدتة فى نفسى على كلامك دة *
*بس الذوق والجمال اللى بتحكى فيهم مجرد انى لسة بحاول اتعلمهم منكم*
*انا اللى بدى اشكرك كل الشكر على مرورك ومشاركتك اللى فى منتهى الجمال دى*
*نورت *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## ziad14d (28 يوليو 2008)

الله يبارك


----------



## merola (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ملكات الجمال لعام 2008_2009*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا بجد تحفة فعلا 
بس ملكة جمال 2009 ملهاش حل اية الميكب التحفة دا انا حبتدى اغير منها كدا​*


----------



## just member (28 يوليو 2008)

ziad14d قال:


> الله يبارك


*متشكر يا غالى على مرورك *
*ربنا يباركك*
*واتمنالك تواصل دايم*​


----------



## just member (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: ملكات الجمال لعام 2008_2009*



merola قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*
> _*لا بجد تحفة فعلا *_
> 
> _*بس ملكة جمال 2009 ملهاش حل اية الميكب التحفة دا انا حبتدى اغير منها كدا *_​


*أى خدمة *
*وعلى فكرة بقى *
*دة احدث ميك اب*
*وانا جبتة مخصوص لعيون اخوااتى البنات*
*بس بلاش غيرة وحقد بقى*
*اكبرى شوية *
*ايش جاب لجاب *
*هههههههه*
*طبعا انتم اصل الجمال والحنان والرقة*
*وانا مش بغازل ولا حاجة *
*انا بحسد بس:t30:*
*نورتى بأمانة بمشاركتك  الروعة دى *
*ميرسى خالص*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك واتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## menaashraf2009 (29 يوليو 2008)

أيه الحلاوة دى دول فنانيين مصريين
:new6::1040wi::t37::big35:​


----------



## semoon (29 يوليو 2008)

حلو اووووووى
انا عضوه جديده هنا ياريت اتعرف عليكو


----------



## جيلان (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ملكات الجمال لعام 2008_2009*

*قمرات يا اخوات
حد يقدر يقول غير كدى*


----------



## just member (29 يوليو 2008)

menaashraf2009 قال:


> أيه الحلاوة دى دول فنانيين مصريين
> 
> 
> :new6::1040wi::t37::big35:​


*الاول بشكرك على مرورك *
*بس قولى*
*انا مش فاهم ان كنت حزين ولا فرحان ولا بتقولى شكرا*
*مش مهم*
*المهم انك جيت وشرفت *
*ربنا يباركك سلام*​


----------



## just member (29 يوليو 2008)

semoon قال:


> حلو اووووووى
> انا عضوه جديده هنا ياريت اتعرف عليكو


*اهلا وسهلا بيكى اختنا العزيزة سيمون*
*باركتينا بتواجدك*
*ونتمنالك اقامة سعيدة وسط اخواتك*
*واتمنى لو حضرتك تكتبى فى قسم التعارف*
*واهلا وسهلا بيكى*
*نورتى*​


----------



## just member (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: ملكات الجمال لعام 2008_2009*



جيلان قال:


> *قمرات يا اخوات*
> *حد يقدر يقول غير كدى*


*لا طبعا يا فندكم هو من بعد كلمة حضرتك حد يقدر يتكلم اصلا*
*نورتى يا جيلان ومبسوط اوى لتواجدك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ملكات الجمال لعام 2008_2009*

_هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

احسن ملكات جمال  ياجوجو_​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (30 يوليو 2008)

*هههههههههههههه

بس 2009 تحس انها اجمد 
هههههه 

شكرا يا جوجو على الموضوع​*


----------



## just member (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: ملكات الجمال لعام 2008_2009*



فيبى 2010 قال:


> _هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه _​
> 
> 
> _احسن ملكات جمال ياجوجو_​


*شكرا اوى يا فيبى لمرورك الجميل*
*نورتى*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (30 يوليو 2008)

r0o0o0ky قال:


> *هههههههههههههه​*
> 
> *بس 2009 تحس انها اجمد *
> *هههههه *​
> ...


ههههههههه
اى خدمة يا باشا
حلال عليك
نورت بمشاركتك الجميلة
ربنا ييباركك​


----------



## emy (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ملكات الجمال لعام 2008_2009*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*هههههههههههههه*
*ايه القمرات دول *​


----------



## just member (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: ملكات الجمال لعام 2008_2009*



emy قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *هههههههههههههه*
> 
> *ايه القمرات دول *​


*اى خدمة *
*بس انتم تأمرو*
*شكرا لمرورك اختى العزيزة ايمى*
*نورتى*
*واتمنالك كل خير*
*ربنا معاكى*​


----------

